# A "Golden Hug"



## fishmounter (Nov 29, 2019)

Our big lovable 7 year old Golden Retriever Sammy puts his face right into mine to show his affection for me.  We found out that Golden Retrievers will do this to people that care for, play with, and give love to them. Our vet called it a "Golden Hug".


----------



## Keesha (Nov 29, 2019)

Awwwww. 
Melt.


----------



## Suzy623 (Nov 29, 2019)

Sammy is a beautiful golden retriever. They are very loving dogs. Mine loved rubbing against my white cabinets and walls all the time. May have been bearable and somewhat easy to wash off but he attracted red dirt! I had red streaks everywhere. LOL!


----------



## toffee (Nov 30, 2019)

JUST A  LOVELY PIC ...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)

awwwww...just gorgeous...! They say dogs grow to look like their owners.. or is that the other way around?.  .. well it's a lovely picture


----------



## Doomp (Dec 8, 2019)

Goldens are the snuggliest dogs ever born.


----------



## charry (Dec 8, 2019)

Aww, hes so lovely...
we had one , lost her aged 15, that was 15yrs ago now, and still miss her !!


----------



## win231 (Dec 8, 2019)

I had a Yellow Lab that did that.  And when I first met him, I kneeled down & he wrapped both paws around my neck & hugged me just like a human would.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)

@fishmounter, that pic touched my heart! ❤


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2019)

charry said:


> Aww, hes so lovely...
> we had one , lost her aged 15, that was 15yrs ago now, and still miss her !!
> View attachment 84071


@charry, she was beautiful! ❤


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2019)

They are a beautiful dog and that is a great photo.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 9, 2019)

Great photo. Our Labs would do that also.


----------

